# question on new/used tilt skillet



## heathglen (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am a farmer/preserve maker and I am in the process of building a commercial kitchen on the farm so I don't have to schlep my product back and forth. I just bought a used 40-gallon tilt skillet (brasier) and I have a question for anyone that might have one of these. It has very tiny uniform holes in the brasing pan (almost unnoticeable). I am going to make jams, jellies, chutneys & fruit butters in this brasier. Will these holes leak product into the electrical heating unit below and cause problems? The previous user said they made soups in it and loved it, but I don't know the previous owner at all and don't know if they are trustworthy. I would be so grateful for any information on this. Thank you!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Heathglen.

This question belongs in the equipment forum, so I'll move it there. We invite you to return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## meralee (Apr 9, 2008)

With used equipment, especially if it's coming from an individual, it's worth the money to have it checked out by a service company. It's a bit like buying a used car...if you spend $100 and it's a piece of junk, you are only one $100, if it's a good unit, it's probably worth the extra $100.


----------

